# First Kayak



## sselicrem (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

Have always liked the idea of fishing from a kayak, but when I was out fishing the other day and spotted a bloke on the other side of the creek with a kayak hauling up a crab pot with two huge mud crabs in it, I decided I had to get in on the action. I've never owned one before and I've got no idea what to look for so I was hoping for some advice. I'm 31 and 130kg so are those cheap ones on Ebay/Gumtree going to support that kind of weight? If not I've got a firm budget of $400 so does anyone have any suggestions on the best value for money kayak that would suit my size? I'm in Brisbane so anything local would be perfect to avoid delivery fees.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome to AKFF. You can pop in to Viking kayaks at Chermside and have a look at the range, the other option is to keep your eye on the for sale section.


----------



## sselicrem (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for that I'll check out Viking next week.

Does anyone know if a fishing kayak can be used in white water as well? Thinking of doing the occasional river run if the cheap sit on tops can handle it.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

sselicrem said:


> Thanks for that I'll check out Viking next week.
> 
> Does anyone know if a fishing kayak can be used in white water as well? Thinking of doing the occasional river run if the cheap sit on tops can handle it.


Depends.White water is best with sit ins for a number of reasons,. Lower center of gravity, the ability to maneuver because of rocker. Round bottom profile means you can rotate them to stay vertical when pushed up against a rock.

With SOT you cant rotate them with your hips and so when pushed up against rocks, upstream side dips, rock side can ride up onto rock like a raft and you tip out.

But even though odds of tipping are greater they are easier to get back in. So mild whitewater, riffles and dragging across rocks is easier. Though if you have to port SIKs are usually lighter and easier to carry.

Being wide may make for stability sitting on flat water, but rushing through rocks and turbulent water makes them unstable.

Some are better than others, the nearer to a smooth rounded bottom the better. A keel will tip you. An upswept bow will ride up onto rocks.

I use a cheapy Ebay 2.95m one and a quest 13 in mild rapids and it is fun, as long as you dont mind them getting scratched. a quest 11 would be better than a 13. Long yaks are hard to correct once you get sideways.


----------

